

Reddit co-founder Steve Huffman to teach Web App Eng-Building a Blog at Udacity - dhawalhs
https://plus.google.com/b/107809899089663019971/107809899089663019971/posts/PukYWsbfSLL

======
dpatru
I think we are witnessing the end of the traditional educational business
model in real time. Every week it seems new courses are coming out. Yesterday
for example MIT released a basic electronics course,
<https://6002x.mitx.mit.edu/>, complete with labs, homework, and two exams.
It's free. They are planning on releasing more. At some point, the online
offerings will become to traditional colleges as wikipedia is to traditional
encyclopedias.

------
mhartl
I'm surprised spez has time for this. Isn't he busy with Hipmunk?

------
drats
On android my browser refuses to go to the link without logging in and the G+
app says it can't handle the link (what is G+ for then?). This along with
YouTube and sometimes Google groups demanding logging in is getting too much
for me. I've already switched to Duck Duck Go for search. Now I'm in the
market for a new email provider and docs are going to cloud storage.

------
sheff
I also had a problem with this URL being inaccessible from my phone without
logging into Google.

The course they are talking about is this one :
<http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/cs253> .

------
seltzered_
huh, how different will this be from berkeley's saas-class on Coursera? I'm
taking it right now and am so far finding it decent for non-web programmers.

~~~
Ecio78
I dont find it particularly decent: the video image is cut, its resolution is
not high enough to read the code (so you have to jump between pdf, pastebin
and video) and i think some instruction are missing (maybe if you buy the book
you dont have this problem, i dont know)

------
j2labs
I hope he doesn't teach it using Tornado! :)

------
heretohelp
I sincerely hope he doesn't tell them to stuff pickled Python objects into
Postgres like they did with Reddit.

I'm not trying to be snarky, I'm legitimately concerned.

~~~
zmitri
FriendFeed actually used a similar mechanism with MySQL for some schemaless
data that they knew they wouldn't need to index.

"Entity bodies are stored as zlib-compressed, pickled Python dictionaries."

<http://backchannel.org/blog/friendfeed-schemaless-mysql>

